# Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Tecumseh Carb Issues



## eaturner (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi I have at tecumseh 640086A carb on my toro ccr powerlite snowblower (#38182). It has fixed jets, no adjustment screws at all, just the main bolt that goes into the carb fuel bowl. I cleaned the carb all out, including the main jet in the bolt. I also replaced the float with a single piece plastic one instead of the copper one. I didn't do any float adjustment with the 11/64 drill bit because I wasn't sure how to do it. 

When I started at first it was barely running on full choke. Then after running a few mins I started it again and it just races full blast with the choke off and not at all with the choke on. There seems to be gas coming from somewhere under the carb. Should I try bending the clip on the float to make sure it can't go higher than than the 11/64 bit drill bit? Any help appreciated. When I cleaned the carb I did not put in the new seat for the needle nor did I remove the welch plug. Overall the carb was very clean except the fuel bowl had some varnish in it.

I tried the rattle test and it failed but the guy at the local parts place said if it doesn't have any adjustments it wouldn't rattle. I see a ball bearing in the top of the carb that seems stuck to me.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it races faster than it ever did before, the governor link may not be connected to the carb., or something is jamming the linkage holding the throttle wide open.

The "ball bearing" belongs there - it's pressed in and non-serviceable. It's a plug for a passageway drilling done during manufacturing.

The rattle test only applies to medium-frame engine older carbs. with an adjustable idle circuit, not yours.

If there's gas leaking, something isn't assembled correctly, or the inlet valve has failed.
Things to check or review:
Is the inlet needle valve clip clipped under the float tank?
Clamp off fuel line, drop float bowl. Release fuel line, as soon as fuel flows from carb. push up lightly on float - should stop flow completely.
Is bowl nut gasket intact?
Is bowl on straight?


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

If you used carb cleaner on it and didn't replace the needle and seat the seat maybe swollen and causing your problem


----------



## eaturner (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I'll check those things and get back to you. The governor linkage did fall off, I'll try that first. I still have a leak as well, the gas was all over my garage floor the next morning. I replaced the bowl gasket, I'll try to replace the needle valve seat next if the governor doesn't pan out. I appreciate all your help.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if you still have a metal float, shake it near your ear to see if you hear anything sloshing around inside of it, if you do, you need a new float as well


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The float, needle/seat control fuel flow into the carb. These parts are inexpensive, I would replace all 3.
Dean


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> if you still have a metal float, shake it near your ear to see if you hear anything sloshing around inside of it, if you do, you need a new float as well


personaly i think the metal floats were built better 

than these new plastic ones


----------

